# Whats the Deal with E-cigarettes and Vaping



## Alex (13/1/15)

*Published on Jan 12, 2015*
Healthcare Triage has merchandise! Get it here: http://dft.ba/-HCTmerch

I’ve found that of almost all of the topics I write about over at my blog, the one that stirs up the most controversy, the one that generates me the most hate, the most emails and the most tweets is e-cigarettes. Defenders of them are very passionate, and surprisingly organized. Those that dislike them are no less dedicated. But let’s get past the rhetoric. E-cigarettes are the topic of this week’s Healthcare Triage.

For those of you who want to read more, go here: http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wor...

John Green -- Executive Producer
Stan Muller -- Director, Producer
Aaron Carroll -- Writer
Mark Olsen -- Graphics

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

